# my wife just triple bought banana's



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

anyone tell me how i can make banana chips fool proof on the first try? she just bought triple amount that we can use.....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Slice thin. Spray or dip in lemon juice and place in dehydrator.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Slice 1/4 inch thick or a little less. Layer on dehydrator tray. Spray with lemon juice. Dry at 115-125 degrees for about 24 hours or until leathery. They don't get crispy.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Or---another suggestion~~~~

Once the banana gets ripe stick it in the freezer --- as is.

It will get black and ugly but will be perfect for smoothies, banana cake, muffins or bread.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

What tallpines said. I have a freezer full. They DO make terriffic Banana breads, etc.
Good luck


----------



## braidsandboots (Jan 7, 2010)

They won't make banana chips like you are thinking of. They get leathery and sugary sweet. They are delicious as can be but not crispy at all.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

mix in blender or food processor with strawberries and make fruit leather 
freeze for later use in cakes and breads


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

When we see our bananas turning dark, we let them; then freeze them for later use in all kinds of smoothies, cookies and cakes.


----------



## FireFlyLane (Sep 17, 2011)

Can you freeze dehydrated bananas then? In a foodsaver type bag?? What type of storage do you keep your dried foods in?


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I have never kept anything dehydrated in the freezer didn't see a need to I use jars for most of my dehdrated stuff if it is real bulky like apples and potatoes I use freezer bags and stored in a food grade bucket


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

The crispy banana chips you get in a store are fried.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

If you've only had the store bought banana chips, you're in for a real treat when you try the homemade ones. The difference is like night and day.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

banana jam is to die for! and not hard....i think my recipe came from Mrs. survival....google it


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I freeze bananas too. It is amazing how yummy they are in smoothies and banana bread!


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

My favorite Smoothie:
Strawberry, Banana, Apple Juice Concentrate, Orange Juice. 

So sweet you would think there is a pound of sugar in it.


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

we actually ate all but one,,,,,,,,,,,,,she brought home some green ones today.............


----------

